
Mailgo – A Different Mailto - manzinello
https://mailgo.js.org
======
ktpsns
A propos Email address obfuscation: the only way to avoid spamming is not to
post an human readable email address in the web. You can safely assume
_anything_ human readable as being machine readable. Form mailers with strong
captchas are the solution to avoid spam.

Having said that, does anybody know a strong captcha code which does not
require Google dependencies?

